# Leaking bath vents in cold weather



## homesteadroofing (Mar 22, 2013)

We are getting calls from people referred to us who have leaking bath vents. It typically only happens in the extreme cold weather.

We have resolved this in one home by extending his original construction bath vent pipes outside the roof. When the house was built, the builders were allowed to vent into the attic.Now we have a couple people calling us who are having the problems in vaulted ceilings. It's hard for me to imagine that a builder would have vented the bath fans into the ceiling space like that. Would the same resolution fix their problem also? 

One person who just called me said that the problem didn't start for him until they had their roof re-done a few years ago. Vaulted ceilings in that house. What would cause this? 

Answers and recommendations are really appreciated.


----------



## Randy Bush (Oct 23, 2014)

The leaks are a moisture problem clause by cold temps and high humidity building up in the vent pipe. Here our bath vents have to be insulated from ceiling to roof. Really don't think it has anything to do with the roof it self.


----------



## homesteadroofing (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you, Randy. That is the same thing that we've been thinking, and have done to fix the problem in 1 house.


----------



## Merge (Oct 22, 2015)

What is the price?


----------

